# giant betta sorority?



## Starfish1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi, 

Is there any possible way I could put 3 females together in a 10 gal, from what I'm reading 5 is the smallest number of bettas possible. I found 3 I absolutely LOVE and could add another two in a month or so.. 1 would be a giant betta and the other two reg size ... 

how bad would this be?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Some people have gotten a sorority with three females to work out... However, I would NOT recommend it. There is a very high chance that two will hang up on the third one and either severely injure or kill her.

I currently have three females and I am waiting to get 2-3 more for my sorority. I just purchased 3 one gallon critter keepers and I am floating them all in the ten gallon for warmth until I get the others. It's a good idea to QT them all, anyways. This could be a possibility as the one gallons will be okay temporarily.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Agree with the guy above me. I have 3 sisters. They are quite young and the 2 bigger ones are always picking on the smallest. Im waiting to add more too


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

You could possibly get away with 3. However, the tank size will be an issue, if it's a full giant that one will get huge! 10 gallons is recommended for one giant itself. Also, once that giant female reaches maturity it would be double (if not larger) the size of the other females, and that'd make me worry a bit. I have never tried a giant in a regular sized sorority though, and have never heard of someone trying it either
If you do decide to go ahead and try it I'd like to hear about your outcome


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

It is not my intended or ideal state, but my sorority only has three girls in it right now. Two others are in QT tanks for various reasons, and a couple of the original members, including my female that I have had for months, passed :| That being said, so far the three remaining in the tank are getting along fabulously. They are all very similar in size though, and as others said, I'd be a little worried about your one giant being so much bigger than the rest.


----------

